
Google Discontinues Hangouts on Air - joelx
https://joelx.com/google-discontinues-hangouts-on-air/15177/
======
ProAm
I wish google would provide an idea of product supported lifetimes similar to
the LTS releases we see from Ubuntu. Give us a product and tell it will be
supported until at least XX/XX/XX date.

I simply do not use google products beyond search and maps because I can't
trust they'll be around without significant changes (gmail) or
discontinuation.

~~~
cauthon
What's the recommended gmail alternative for personal email?

~~~
delusional
Your mail is probably the single most important service you have on the
internet. Pay for something, or host it yourself.

~~~
ceejayoz
Hosting yourself is a good way to have half your sent emails never arrive.

Own the domain name, but let one of the big players handle deliverability for
you.

~~~
v7p1Qbt1im
This. I use my own domain names with gsuite and protonmail.

------
thedanbob
I used Hangouts on Air to live stream several weddings. It was great because
you could set it up ahead of time, send out the private link to whoever you
want, and the link would work both during the event and after - no need to
upload the recorded video. Oh well, time to look for something else now.

------
Gys
There was a Hangouts on Air ? Its funny that some of these discontinued Google
products seem to get more attention at their ending then at their start.

~~~
plorntus
Theres an entire site dedicated to listing products killed by google:
[https://killedbygoogle.com/](https://killedbygoogle.com/) tons of products
there that I didn't know existed.

~~~
syshum
I am betting Stadia is on that list within 24 months of launch

------
stcredzero
Hangouts on Air has a bit of functionality which a lot of streamers value
highly: The picture will automatically change to the speaker.

Is there any other software that does this as well as Hangouts on Air does?

~~~
myth_drannon
Zoom

~~~
stcredzero
Zoom has a lot of UI/UX problems

~~~
floatingatoll
Compared to what?

~~~
steve19
Compared to any app that does not secretly install insecure spyware.

------
Sendotsh
Is there anything comparable? I watch multiple “shows” that use Hangouts on
Air (Adafruit Show & Tell, Makercast, etc), I wonder what they’ll use now.

~~~
johnl1479
From
[https://support.google.com/youtube/answer/7083786?hl=en](https://support.google.com/youtube/answer/7083786?hl=en):

[https://youtube.com/webcam](https://youtube.com/webcam)

~~~
Sendotsh
Gives a 404 for me, but my understanding is that YouTube Webcam is streaming
of your own webcam and that’s it.

The feature that made Hangouts Live so good was that groups of people could
instantly stream together from anywhere in the world, and the focus shifted to
whoever was talking. It made multi-person casts incredibly simple and didn’t
require having someone running OBS and managing the stream.

------
helper
I think hangout meet live streaming is supposed to be the replacement for
hangouts on air[1].

[1]:
[https://support.google.com/meet/answer/9055488](https://support.google.com/meet/answer/9055488)

~~~
joelx
[https://gsuite.google.com/pricing.html](https://gsuite.google.com/pricing.html)

Sadly this more than doubles the price of the per user package and doesn't
match on features.

~~~
hammock
Bad news for you: prices on new products don't ever go down.

The good news is (bad for retailers/providers) prices on old products never go
up.

~~~
syshum
Both of these statements are objectively false

------
urda
I just can't consider Google Products for any production use cases anymore.

------
pier25
I guess this opens up a market opportunity for an easy to use video group chat
with a youtube integration.

------
floatingatoll
OP, what evidence did you view/receive/etc that led you to post this?

~~~
bdcravens
[https://support.google.com/youtube/answer/7083786?hl=en](https://support.google.com/youtube/answer/7083786?hl=en)

Discontinued August 1.

------
charlesju
Why can't you use Google Meet and stream it to YouTube?

------
bobthepanda
As an aside, that is a refreshingly simple blog theme.

~~~
marcuskaz
WordPress Twenty Fifteen
[https://wordpress.org/themes/twentyfifteen/](https://wordpress.org/themes/twentyfifteen/)

------
drivingmenuts
Was this a paid product? Was it heavily used?

~~~
Urgo
Not a paid product, and "heavily used" maybe not, but was the only native(ish)
way to live stream a group call to YouTube. You could live stream a podcast
style show w/ no extra hardware or software, just your youtube/google account.
It was was birthed out of Google+ so its not altogether surprising it got
killed, but I was watching a live stream just last week that was using it.

------
RandyRanderson
That's just Gross misconduct.

